# HIGHLY MOTIVATED - Davis Sewing, Huffman, Huffy



## Daytonman (Aug 21, 2020)

I am HIGHLY MOTIVATED to purchase almost anything Davis Sewing, Huffman, or Huffy related, especially original literature or head badges.  For a variety of reasons, I'm not in a position to purchase actual bicycles.  And I don't  have the mechanical talent or instincts to do restorations so parts and such aren't something I need.

Original catalogs, advertising items, or head badges are definitely desired.  

With regard to head badges, below are the best versions of the badges I have.  I am interested in any available that I am missing, or of those I have, any in better condition.

For badges, in particular I am looking for examples - in good condition - of the following:

Davis Dayton
Davis Snell
Davis Yale
Davis National

Huffman Snell
Huffman National (any version)
Huffman Davis Flyer
Huffman Shooting Star
Huffman Zephyr (with train)

Huffy Convertible

I understand how rare and expensive good condition examples of these are, but if you've got a price, I'm interested.  I don't have unlimited resources, but I'll meet it if I can.

Same goes for catalogs.  If you're willing to part with something for a price, give me the price!  Again, I'll meet it if I can.

Thanks!

Mark Huffman


----------



## Kansan (Aug 21, 2020)

Top far right is not Davis......


----------



## Daytonman (Aug 21, 2020)

Delete


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 22, 2020)

Kansan said:


> Top far right is not Davis......




Which one? The National? Sure it is.


----------



## Kansan (Aug 22, 2020)

My bad.....


----------



## Axlerod (Aug 22, 2020)

Definitely Davis Sewing


----------



## Daytonman (Aug 26, 2020)

Kansan and I traded some images and he's got a National of Bay City Michigan badge. These things are virtually identical, and he wasn't aware of the sale to Davis sometime in the teens.  That's why we CABE.


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 26, 2020)

I have a nice Dayton Badge attached to this awesome Dayton frame in the For Sale Forum......


----------



## Daytonman (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks, Carmine Red no less.

Unfortunately, I don't have room for bikes.  And I don't think I've have the heart to strip the badge from where's it's been for over a century.


----------



## Rambler (Oct 14, 2020)

Daytonman said:


> Kansan and I traded some images and he's got a National of Bay City Michigan badge. These things are virtually identical, and he wasn't aware of the sale to Davis sometime in the teens.  That's why we CABE.
> 
> View attachment 1255831



1916 was the last year of production for National Cycle Co. of Bay City, Michigan. In late 1916 Davis purchased the "National" line of bikes from the National Cycle Co. of Bay City, Michigan. Davis kept the National head badge design but changing the name of the city in which the bikes were built. Davis even kept painting the "National" line of bikes the National blue color.


----------



## Daytonman (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks for filling in the history.  Huffman kept National as a brand when Huffman Manufacturing started making bikes again mid-30's.  They had like five versions of the National badge from what I can tell.


----------



## mwaskin (Nov 30, 2020)

Daytonman said:


> I am HIGHLY MOTIVATED to purchase almost anything Davis Sewing, Huffman, or Huffy related, especially original literature or head badges.  For a variety of reasons, I'm not in a position to purchase actual bicycles.  And I don't  have the mechanical talent or instincts to do restorations so parts and such aren't something I need.
> 
> Original catalogs, advertising items, or head badges are definitely desired.
> 
> ...


----------



## mwaskin (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi..I just posted an 1899 Dayton Catalog that may be of interest. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1899-bicycle-catalog-davis-sewing-machine-co-the-dayton.182420/


----------



## Daytonman (Dec 25, 2020)

Hey, thanks!  Sorry to be just replying, I moved over the past month and been kind of distracted. Fortunately, I've already got two of these, but I appreciate the heads up.  Let me know if anything similar comes up!


----------



## MEW1359 (Dec 26, 2020)

mwaskin said:


> Hi..I just posted an 1899 Dayton Catalog that may be of interest. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1899-bicycle-catalog-davis-sewing-machine-co-the-dayton.182420/



Greetings, I am an owner of a Dayton Davis bicycle 1917-22, and collect Dayton Davis artifacts. I might be interested in the catalog. How much you asking for it? BikeMike


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 26, 2020)

MEW1359 said:


> Greetings, I am an owner of a Dayton Davis bicycle 1917-22, and collect Dayton Davis artifacts. I might be interested in the catalog. How much you asking for it? BikeMike



If you click on the link you can see it  was $175 an its sold. V/r Shawn


----------



## locomotion (Jan 1, 2021)

MEW1359 said:


> Greetings, I am an owner of a Dayton Davis bicycle 1917-22, and collect Dayton Davis artifacts. I might be interested in the catalog. How much you asking for it? BikeMike



it would probably be more appropriate to start your own tread!


----------



## onecatahula (Feb 11, 2022)

Daytonman said:


> Kansan and I traded some images and he's got a National of Bay City Michigan badge. These things are virtually identical, and he wasn't aware of the sale to Davis sometime in the teens.  That's why we CABE.
> 
> View attachment 1255831



Love your phrasing, “That’s Why We CABE.” 
May need to borrow this !!!


----------



## Daytonman (Feb 11, 2022)

Consider it yours!


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2022)

I have this listed for sale


----------



## Daytonman (Feb 11, 2022)

catfish said:


> I have this listed for sale
> View attachment 1568293



Awesome. On CABE? I can't find the listing. What are you asking?


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 11, 2022)

Reduced - Rare Huffman National Badge Bottle Cap | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Very rare Huffman National Badge.  $850.00 shipped  Sold as is and untested.  Shipping included in the USA.  Payment by check or USPS money order.




					thecabe.com
				





Daytonman said:


> Awesome. On CABE? I can't find the listing. What are you asking?


----------

